# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Is this a good recipe for moussaka?

## Angela

See:

----------


## bigsnake49

It's not a bad recipe. You can experiment with the zucchini, put it in or leave it out. Most Greeks leave it out. Tomorrow I will send you couple of other recipes. Also Greeks use kefalotyri cheese which is the equivalent of parmesano reggiano.

----------


## Yetos

hm rather a Con/polis style, cinammon in meat, lots of tomatoes pelte
ok it is the potatto musaka, a rather easier dish for restaurants, and little bit lighter, 
it is good, and maybe have a stabilize taste for satisfiyng everyone, even the one who do not like eggplants,

t*he traditional old style moussakas has not potatoes*, has parsley, or *coriandro*, or cymin or *nutmeg!!!* or even clove
and Greek variant of bechamel, a more dark yellow to brown, (flour is almost to be burned, and olive oil not butter)
and you may use anthotyro or myzethra even a non salty feta cheese, if you don't use salt at meat and cream, you may add kephalotyri, gruvera, parmezana, pecorino etc
in my area we use green kardamo, red sweat pepper to meat, or white pepperoot to cream, (but not red sweat pepper then)

*there is also a variant with eggplants and green long pumpkins also,* 

try it the more easy way as you see it in video, and choose spicies as you like, even avoid potatoes, they make it too sweat, (but children, i bet would love more the potatoes than eggplants,)


*The secret* is to make the eggplant not so soft, neither hard, and *'kick away' most of its bitter juices,* but keep the smells,
when you manage this first step, you can try whatever as your taste likes.
but the restaurant variant is as in video, potatoe makes it more light, gives volume, and is a typical more known taste to consumers. (and kids)
the true dish is rather a semi bitter, full of smells, heavy dish, which can be loved to death, or dislike for ever.
It is a sertiko piato, for 'tough', a 'tongue tickle-scratch' taste, for tsipouro/ouzo (or grappa) drinkers, (they avoid amylum food)

----------


## Angela

Thanks, guys. :)

----------


## bigsnake49

The cinnamon in the meat sauce is also found in the Aegean islands/Dodecanese area. My wife loves it, me...not so much. :) You can play around with the amount of tomato sauce in the meat sauce.

----------


## Yetos

> The cinnamon in the meat sauce is also found in the Aegean islands/Dodecanese area. My wife loves it, me...not so much. :) You can play around with the amount of tomato sauce in the meat sauce.


yup indeed, they put cinnamon even to phasolada  :Laughing: 

and where I live we consume lots of sweat pepper  :Grin: 
γλυκοπιππερο, σαν το μπουκοβο, αλλα οχι τοσο καυτερο.

----------


## xocdia79

Nice information.. Thanks for sharing this information. i love moussaka

----------


## dosas

And a vegan version:

----------


## Angela

Thanks, Dosas.:)

I'm going to try it.

----------

